# Sub guts - Morel Ultimo



## Remyngton (Apr 15, 2010)

This may not be the right place for this, but it seems the like the best fitting. I have a Morel Ultimo 12 that was connected to an ARC Audio KS 1000.1. The amp decided to go out, and take the Morel with it, so I ordered a recone kit for it. Just thought I'd share the pictures. The only thing I have from the old one is the magnet. The Recone kit was around $250 from an authorized seller, Sideways Autosalon in Austin, which makes it one expensive magnet.


----------



## Remyngton (Apr 15, 2010)

I didn't know it was worth anything with a blown VC. I kept it though, just in case.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats one large coil.


----------

